# Anyone else heading to Valley Forge this weekend?



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I will be there Sat as well Im visiting family who live in the area just my luck!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Whats up at Valley Forge this weekend?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

National Haunters Convention 

www.nationalhauntersconvention.com


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

OMG! We live so close to King of Prussia! I'm wondering if we could just get tickets at the door. The Hubby and I may try to go tomorrow.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

You should check it out. You can get tix at door. It's a great time!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I wish i could do something like that. =]


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It's too late to register now, but the seminars were available online.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw some of the seminars offered when I was checking out their site. Incredible!! The hubby and I are going to head over this afternoon for a bit. =D Can't wait!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok, so we went today...and I have to say..it was cool but a little underwhelming. I'm assuming that a lot of the vendors pack it up on Saturday because it seemed really empty. Don't get me wrong...we got to see a lot of cool props and talk to some great people. But it was WAY smaller then we thought and I can only attribute that to vendors not being there for Sunday. Thoughts?


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll agree that I expected more in the way of vendors--however--the classes are what really made the show for me. AND the wealth of knowledge of everyone there. Great solutions to a few of my 'problems' without being pushy-sales-y. Offered solutions that didn't require a purchase.

One of my classes ran over by 40 mins or so...and no one was pushing us out. Very relaxed and helpful. I'll definately do more classes next year.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Won this little cutie from the Hauntcast booth.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

I was there. there were more vendors this year but they had a larger space so it seemed spread out. I was at the Lokis Workshop booth if anyone has pics i would love to see!!!


----------

